# My first extraction!



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Well, I really feel like a beekeeper now that I have extracted my first honey! I got 20 one pound jars from my first super (8 frames). I know its not much but since I started this hive in May, I wasn't even expecting this. It is a beautiful golden yellow color, with a sweet mild taste. A friend who extracted his too, got 95 lbs from 4 supers (38 frames).His was a medium amber, with very nice flavor. We spent 4 hours with our wives on a Sunday extracting, (can you believe it?) I guess the family that extracts together, sticks together!









------------------
"To bee or not to bee, that is the question"


----------



## tony williams (Sep 16, 2004)

cong. on your first hope next year bee a lot beetttteerr


----------

